# FMCSA removes 52 Unsafe Bus Lines from Road



## jis (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks like in parallel with the FRA deep dive into MNRR, the FMCSA has been working on the rash of bus accidents and acting decisively on it....

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/about/news/news-releases/2013/Operation-Quick-Strike.aspx

Now over to Swadian and other bus experts....


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 14, 2013)

Is this the 1st mention of it here on AU? I'm surprised. I heard it on the news maybe 2 days ago.


----------



## jis (Dec 14, 2013)

Dunno. It might have been mentioned in the bus seats discussion endless thread which I have not checked in detail. I am sure the Moderators will do the right thing if it has been mentioned. however I thought it was worthy of an independent mention even if it is mentioned buried in some other thread.


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 14, 2013)

It would be nice if the FMCSA actually listed the names and locations of the bus lines, so that people/groups with upcoming

trips could plan accordingly.

That said, I suspect many of these were very small-time operators, with some perhaps even operating a single bus. Probably

mostly catering to niche markets.


----------



## jis (Dec 14, 2013)

In the New York area, I believe Fung Wah was one of the ones that got caught in that net.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 14, 2013)

Last I heard Fung Wah wasn't then Fung Wah was now Fung Wah is without some buses?



> Big news today for fans of New York's Chinatown bus services: Two major companies that were shut down months ago are reportedly gearing up to get back on the road.
> 
> Fung Wah and Lucky Star could be operating again later this fall, provided they meet safety regulations imposed by the U.S. Federal Motor Carrier Safety Administration, The Boston Globe reported Friday.
> 
> Despite the companies' less-than-ideal safety records, service will (in theory) be less risky now that both carriers reportedly have hired safety managers and provided safety training for drivers, dispatchers and mechanics. The Globe also reported that Lucky Star is considering upping its prices to $25 during the week and $30 on weekends for one-way trips between Boston and New York City, which seems like a lot considering the company used to charge $15 for the trip. But if that means it can fix the gaping holes in the floors of its buses, it's well worth it.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/27/fung-wah-lucky-star-back-in-service_n_4002355.html


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 14, 2013)

The only way for them to keep alive is to charge higher fares. The cheap Van Hool's aren't as good as MCI's, so they need more maintenance to keep them running safely. Megabus and associates have more money, so they can afford to keep the Van Hool's. If Lucky Star and Fung Wah want to restart, they'll need higher fares to cover the costs.

As I said on another thread, a Van Hool is much cheaper than a MCI, even though they are imported from Belgium, which should have resulted in higher purchase prices.


----------



## railiner (Dec 14, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> .





fairviewroad said:


> It would be nice if the FMCSA actually listed the names and locations of the bus lines, so that people/groups with upcoming
> 
> trips could plan accordingly..


You mean like this....http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/safety-security/saferbus/saferbus.aspx ...?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 21, 2013)

Well, another bus crash just happened. It was a Van Hool Tourer. Link: http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/12/19/california-bus-crashes/4136401/.


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 21, 2013)

railiner said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice if the FMCSA actually listed the names and locations of the bus lines, so that people/groups with upcoming
> ...


That's not a list of the 52 bus lines that were shut down, so no...not like that.


----------



## railiner (Dec 21, 2013)

fairviewroad said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > fairviewroad said:
> ...


Okay then....how about this? http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/list-52-bus-companies-feds-shut-21188112 ....49 shut down, and the three that were allowed to restart, after compliance.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 21, 2013)

railiner said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


That is indeed a good list. I haven't heard of most of those except Lucky Star and Horizon. I'm surprised, did Horizon really get shut down?


----------



## railiner (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not sure if that Horizon Coach Inc. of New York is connected with the Horizon Coach Lines owned by Transportation Management Services....I can't find any current Horizon listing on the web as NY based, and the TMS owned line doesn't mention any operation out of New York.......

There are several lines scattered about that use similar names that have no affiliation with one another.....


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 23, 2013)

railiner said:


> fairviewroad said:
> 
> 
> > railiner said:
> ...


Cool, thanks. I still think the FMCSA should have made that info more readily available on its website, but it's good to see at least one news organization taking serious the goal of informing the public.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 24, 2013)

railiner said:


> I'm not sure if that Horizon Coach Inc. of New York is connected with the Horizon Coach Lines owned by Transportation Management Services....I can't find any current Horizon listing on the web as NY based, and the TMS owned line doesn't mention any operation out of New York.......
> 
> There are several lines scattered about that use similar names that have no affiliation with one another.....


It does make things confusing. Best example is that there's Greyhound America, Greyhound Australia, Greyhound South Africa, Greyhound India, and Greyhound Costa Rica with no affiliation with each other. But G America is closely connected with G Canada and G UK.


----------



## CHamilton (Dec 17, 2014)

> Fung Wah, the low-cost bus Chinatown bus service that was shut down last year after officials deemed its fleet posed an "imminent hazard" to drivers and passengers, will resume operations some time early next year. It's unclear whether the company will continue to offer $10 trips to Boston, though hopefully their vehicles will no longer be held together with safety pins and duct-tape.


http://gothamist.com/2014/12/17/fung_wah_will_terrorize_roads_once.php


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 17, 2014)

It's going to be useless if they keep using Van Hools.


----------

